# Armstrong verliert alle Tour-Titel



## tommie3 (22 Okt. 2012)

Radsport - Armstrong verliert alle Tour-Titel
Lance Armstrong werden seine sieben Tour-Siege endgültig aberkannt. Das entschied der Weltverband UCI nach Prüfung der Urteilsbegründung der US-Antidopingagentur USADA, die diese Sanktion gefordert hatte. Auf einer Pressekonferenz in Genf präsentierte UCI-Präsident Pat McQuaid die Entscheidung. Armstrong hatte die Frankreich-Rundfahrt zwischen 1999 und 2005 sieben Mal als Sieger in Paris beendet
In einem aufsehenerregenden Verfahren hatte die USADA mit umfangreichem Beweismaterial nachgewiesen, dass Armstrong bei jedem dieser Rennen - und auch bei seinem Comeback 2009/2010 - gedopt hatte.
"Lance Armstrong hat keinen Platz im Radsport, er muss vergessen werden", so McQuaid nun. "Ihm werden seine sieben Tour-Siege aberkannt, wir werden die Entscheidung der USADA nicht anfechten. Wir akzeptieren auch die Sperren für die Fahrer, die als Zeugen ausgesagt haben - und wir danken ihnen."
Über weitere Schritte, wie die Rückforderung von Preisgeldern, Neuverteilung der Platzierungen bei der Tour oder Aberkennung von Ergebnissen bei Olympischen Spielen
etc. werde das Management-Komitee in dieser Woche beraten und gegebenenfalls entscheiden.
Der Bericht der USADA sei für ihn eine "schockierende" Lektüre gewesen. Man habe noch nicht darüber entschieden, wie man mit Informationen zum Doping weiterer Personen umgehen werde, die im USADA-Bericht indirekt beschuldigt werden - man habe sich im ersten Schritt ganz auf die Fahrer in Armstrongs Teams konzentriert.
"Der Radsport hat eine Zukunft", betonte der Ire, "wir sind nicht zum ersten Mal an einem Punkt, an dem wir uns dem schmerzvollen Prozess der Aufarbeitung der Vergangenheit stellen müssen."
Er stellte aber auch klar, dass er nicht als "Präsident zurücktreten werde" - trotz aller Kritik am Weltverband und seiner Person. Man müsse das Handeln der UCI im Zusammenhang mit den seinerzeit herrschenden Rahmenbedingungen sehen, erklärte McQuaid. Zumal er selbst erst im Herbst 2005 Präsident geworden sei und nur für die Jahre seit diesem Zeitpunkt die Verantwortung trage.
Im Kampf gegen Doping sei die UCI auf die Unterstützung nationaler Ermittlungsbehörden angewiesen, "wir haben keine Polizeigewalt", unterstrich er.

Quelle:Eurosport


----------



## Claudia (22 Okt. 2012)

Das wurde ja auch Zeit, nun soll aber auch die UCI die Konsequenzen ziehen und mit neuen Leuten beginnen wer weiß bei wem die noch alles beide Augen zugedrückt haben


----------



## djbumblebee (22 Okt. 2012)

Richtig so. Aber in dem Sport ist doch jeder 2te gedopt.


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2012)

djbumblebee schrieb:


> Richtig so. Aber in dem Sport ist doch jeder 2te gedopt.


Das ist wohl stark untertrieben


----------



## Paybackmax (22 Okt. 2012)

Tja, bin ja gespannt wer und ob die Titel neu verteilt werden. Und wenn sie Konsequent wären, müssten sie eigentlich alle Titel min. der letzten 30 Jahre annulieren.


----------



## fridayy (22 Okt. 2012)

sehr traurig was aus dem rad"sport" geworden ist über die jahre.


----------



## Death Row (22 Okt. 2012)

Wenn ich ein Herz dafür hätte, würde es mir jetzt brechen.
Wer einmal mit Drogen in Kontakt kommt und dazu steht, der hat mein Mitgefühl. Jeden kann es treffen.

Aber Leute wie Armstrong, der jahrelang die Leute verarscht hat und systematisch gedopt hat, der hat kein Gewissen und sollte deswegen gerecht gestraft und "vergessen" werden wie so schön formuliert wurde.


----------



## endorstern (22 Okt. 2012)

Denn hätte mann schon längst sperren müssen und jetzt was hat er davon
das er immer erster war nichts rein gar nichts er ist jetzt in unserer gesellschaft
das letzte und das will keiner sein selbst dran schuld.Also an unsere sportler
hier im forum nimmt kein doping seid lieber zweiter oder dritter aber dafür sauber
und das ist mehr wert als sowas was er getan hat nimmt ihn als beispiel.


----------



## Paybackmax (22 Okt. 2012)

Ich seh keinen Unterschied, Doping ist Doping und das macht man bewusst weil man Gewinnen will und erkennt das man defizite hat.
Natürlich würde es seine menschliche größe zeigen wenn man auch zu seinen Fehlern steht, es würde das aber nicht besser machen.


----------



## tori123 (22 Okt. 2012)

Na endlich, wo doch jeder Radsport-Enthusiast dies spätestens nach dessen "angeblichen" 2. Toursieg wußte. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich die Aussage, dass beim Radsport jeder zweite gedopt sein soll, denn das ist schlichtweg falsch und die vielleicht 80% Radprofis, die ehrlichen Sport machen, werden durch solche Dopingsünder wie Ulrich oder Armstrong leider über einen Kamm geschert. Schade!!


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

tori123 schrieb:


> Na endlich, wo doch jeder Radsport-Enthusiast dies spätestens nach dessen "angeblichen" 2. Toursieg wußte. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich die Aussage, dass beim Radsport jeder zweite gedopt sein soll, denn das ist schlichtweg falsch und die vielleicht 80% Radprofis, die ehrlichen Sport machen, werden durch solche Dopingsünder wie Ulrich oder Armstrong leider über einen geschert. Schade!!



80% der Radprofis betreiben ehrlichen Sport??

Klar, und die Klitschkos sehen aus wie ne Mischung aus Hulk & He-Man, weil sie den ganzen Tag Milchschnitte fressen und alkoholfreies Bier trinken


----------



## krawutz (23 Okt. 2012)

Man sollte im Radsport von vornherein auf Wertungen verzichten und Siegprämien nur als Darlehen vergeben.


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Okt. 2012)

der größte Lügner und Betrüger unter Gottes Sonne


----------



## tommie3 (23 Okt. 2012)

Wie kackendreist war der Typ eigentlich,oder wie saudämlich?
Verklagt jeden auf Teufel komm raus der ihn auch nur Annähernd mit Doping in Verbindung brachte.


----------



## Barricade (24 Okt. 2012)

Verdient ist verdient !!!


----------



## pokerlotto (24 Okt. 2012)

wurde auch zeit


----------



## tommie3 (24 Okt. 2012)

Armstrong wollte Obama erpressen!
Anscheinend fühlte der ehemalige US-Radprofi sich auf dem Höhepunkt seiner „Karriere“ allmächtig. 2008 soll er sogar versucht haben, den heutigen Präsidenten der USA, Barack Obama (51), zu erpressen. Das berichtet die US-Enthüllungs-Journalistin Selena Roberts (46).
Nach ihren Angaben wollte Armstrong im Sommer 2008 den damaligen Präsidentschafts-Kandidaten Obama zur Teilnahme an einer Veranstaltung seiner Stiftung „Livestrong“ bewegen.
Doch Obama sagte ab – er war auf einer Europa-Reise unterwegs. Armstrong soll daraufhin eine Droh-Mail an Obamas Parteifreund John Kerry geschrieben haben.
„Wenn Krebs für die Demokratische Partei kein Thema ist, gehen wir in die Livestrong-Datenbank mit ihren Millionen von registrierten Mitgliedern und lassen alle wissen, wo die Demokratische Partei in dieser Frage steht“, hieß es laut Roberts in Armstrongs Nachricht an Kerry.
Doch damit nicht genug. Roberts spekuliert in ihrem Bericht weiter, Lance habe bis zuletzt seinen Einfluss in der Politik zum eigenen Vorteil genutzt.
So soll die überraschende zwischenzeitliche Einstellung der offiziellen Ermittlungen gegen den Texaner auf den Einfluss des früheren US-Präsidenten Bill Clinton beim zuständigen Staatsanwalt Andre Briotte zurückzuführen sein.
Roberts weist darauf hin, dass Armstrong zum Zeitpunkt der damaligen Verfahrenseinstellung 100 000 Dollar für eine von Clintons Demokraten unterstützte Organisation gespendet habe, die Brustkrebs-Therapien für unterpriviligierte Frauen finanziert.
Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## Magdolna (25 Okt. 2012)

Das ist die einzige richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Mitch01 (4 Nov. 2012)

es wurde endlich zeit. das dopen alleine ist ja leider gewohnheit geworden und nicht mehr aufregenswert, aber sein system, was er in all den jahren zur verschleierung und erpressung aufgebaut hat, das ist unter aller sau.


----------



## silvertrain (6 Nov. 2012)

ich denke mal das armstrong wegen seiner krebserkrankung und die gründung seiner stiftung in sachen doping viel zu lange mit samthandschuhen angefasst wurde, so das er eine regelrechte dopingorganisation um sich aufbauen konnte, aber war ja klar das bei den vielen mitwissern bzw.tätern irgendwann welche auspacken ! ........ traurig & menschlich das allerletzte was lance armstrong da betrieben hat !


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2012)

Auch der Rest dieser feinen Gesellschaft der Profiradfahrer muss jetzt unter die Lupe genommen werden. Da ist niemand sauber


----------



## tommie3 (6 Nov. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Auch der Rest dieser feinen Gesellschaft der Profiradfahrer muss jetzt unter die Lupe genommen werden. Da ist niemand sauber



Um dann mal beim Rest weiterzumachen.Schwimmen,Leichtathletik............
Die Fahnder kriegen keine Langeweile.


----------



## tommie3 (15 Jan. 2013)

Das offene Geheimnis scheint endgültig gelüftet: Der wegen Dopings lebenslang gesperrte ehemalige Radprofi Lance Armstrong soll in einem aufgezeichneten Interview mit Starmoderatorin Oprah Winfrey erstmals eine ausführliche Doping-Beichte abgelegt haben. Dies berichtet unter anderem die Zeitung "USA Today" unter Berufung auf eine "mit dem Interview vertraute Person".
Auch die "New York Times" schreibt, dass der siebenmalige Tour-de-France-Sieger, dem diese Titel allesamt aberkannt wurden, im Interview Doping eingeräumt habe. Armstrong soll angekündigt haben, gegen "mehrere mächtige Personen im Radsport" auszusagen, die von den Doping-Praktiken vor allem in den 90er Jahren wussten und sie ermöglichten.
Die Sendung mit Oprah Winfrey wird am Donnerstag auf deren Sender OWN und im Internet ausgestrahlt. Anders als geplant wurde das Gespräch nicht in Armstrongs Anwesen in Texas, sondern in einem Hotel geführt. Die 68-jährige Winfrey und Armstrong ließen offiziell nichts über den Inhalt des Interviews verlauten. Die Moderatorin twitterte nach dem Gespräch mit Armstrong lediglich, dass "das Interview länger als 2,5 Stunden dauerte". Armstrong sei gut vorbereitet gewesen. Auf Anfrage der "New York Times" ließ Armstrong per E-Mail mitteilen, dass er über das Interview momentan nicht reden könne. Winfrey wollte am Dienstag in der amerikanischen Show "CBS This Morning" über das Interview sprechen.
Armstrong waren im vergangenen Jahr wegen Dopings seine Tour-Titel aberkannt worden. Zuvor hatte ihm die US-Anti-Doping-Agentur USADA durch umfangreiche Ermittlungen systematisches Doping nachgewiesen.
Sollte Armstrong tatsächlich ein Geständnis abgelegt haben, erwarten ihn Schadensersatzklagen in Millionenhöhe durch Sponsoren und den Radsport-Weltverband UCI. Er hatte in der Vergangenheit teilweise unter Eid ausgesagt, nicht gedopt zu haben.
Wenige Stunden vor dem Interview hatte sich der Texaner noch bei den Mitarbeitern der von ihm ins Leben gerufenen Stiftung Livestrong entschuldigt. Demnach stattete der 41-Jährige dem Stiftungssitz im texanischen Austin einen Besuch ab und sprach dabei vor rund 100 Mitarbeitern. "Er hat private Gespräche mit den Beschäftigten geführt, die über Jahre wichtige Arbeit geleistet haben", sagte Katherine McLane, die Sprecherin der Krebsstiftung.
Bereits im vergangenen November war Armstrong von allen offiziellen Ämtern der Stiftung zurückgetreten, um die Organisation zu schützen.

Quelle:Yahoo


----------



## Punisher (15 Jan. 2013)

Was für ein Heuchler. Bis zum letzten Tag hat er doch alle, die ihm Doping vorgeworfen haben, von seinen Anwälten verklagen lassen. Hoffentlich reisst man dem feinen Herrn jetzt mal richtig den Arsch auf!


----------



## pic (15 Jan. 2013)

War ja klar, dass das irgendwann kommt. Sehr peinlich irgendwie.. Schade für die echten Radsportler!


----------



## carlom (15 Jan. 2013)

Und nun soll er schleunigst von der Bildfläche verschwinden! In seinem eigenen Interesse. Jeder der dopt, schadet seiner Sportart sehr - aber Armstrong hat sicher den Vogel abgeschossen! Mittlerweile ist wohl jedes Radrennen des örtlichen Jugendclubs spannender, als Le Tour ... traurig, aber wahr! :angry:


----------



## paspartout (16 Jan. 2013)

Wurde auch Zeit


----------



## tommie3 (16 Jan. 2013)

Doping-Experte Professor Werner Franke: „Ich vermute, dass Armstrongs Anwälte mit den Parteien, die er beschissen hat, vor seiner vermeintlichen TV-Beichte umfassende Verhandlungen geführt haben”, sagte der Dopingexperte der „Welt”. Für Armstrong sei es am wichtigsten, dass er nicht vor einer Grand Jury aussagen müsse. „Dort könnte er Dinge gefragt werden, die bis jetzt noch gar nicht bekannt sind. Und das wäre dann noch viel kribbeliger, als wir uns das alle vorstellen können. Bei der Wahrheitsfindung sind die amerikanischen Gerichte nicht zimperlich.“
Quelle:bild.de


----------



## tamoo24 (16 Jan. 2013)

Doping im Sport - Solange im Sport Geld verdient wird, solange Staaten meinen mit
Erfolgen im Sport ihr Pestige steigern zu können wird uns diese Debatte wohl
weiter begleiten. Oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft man könne (z.B. China) auf den Pfad
der Tugend zurückführen. Und da das Streben nach mehr (z.B. Geld) uns wohl 
in die Wiege gelegt worden ist, wird es auch immer wieder jemand geben der
die Hand aufhält.


----------



## aron66 (18 Jan. 2013)

ich hoffe es schwer das er alle verliert. es bleiben diesen "betrüger" immerhin noch 22millionen, auch nach abzug der werbepauschale von nike. zuviel, wie immer wenn eine bestimmte sorte mensch scheisse baut:.


----------



## rovogoth (18 Jan. 2013)

wer so dermaßen den sport dominiert und dann noch jahrelang das gegenteil behauptet, das finde ich richtig schlimm, aber so langsam müsste man sich mal entscheiden härter im profisport durchgreifen oder doping erlauben, dann wären am ende die sportler die dummen weil sie sich selbst ihre gesundtheit ruinieren wenn sie es übertreiben.


----------



## command (19 Jan. 2013)

Erst den Unschuldsengel spielen und jetzt Sympathiepunkte Sammeln wollen. Den hätten sie schon viel eher aus dem Profisport verbannens sollen. Aber Doping gibts überall und wenn nicht ist da immer noch das liebe Geld das so manches beeinflusst.


----------



## kolibri666 (19 Jan. 2013)

ich hoffe mal das sie solche leute in den knast schicken und gerade diesen penner sollte sein leben lang in den bau


----------



## Schildy72 (20 Jan. 2013)

... wie die Dopingbekämpfung im Allgemeinen, ist die aktuelle Debatte auch wieder nur äußerst scheinheilig.


----------



## InoX (23 Jan. 2013)

richtig so!!!


----------



## eddy87 (15 Mai 2014)

Richtig so!!!!


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

Wer einmal Dopt sollte für immer aus dem Sport verbannt werden...!!


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Diese Scheinheiligkeit stinkt zum Himmel - und zwar von allen Beteiligten. Einerseits will sich jeder ausschließlich mit Siegern schmücken, aber dafür müssen die Grenzen des Machbaren in jeder Hinsicht voll ausgereizt werden. Wenn das Ganze dann in die Hose geht, zeigen alle mit dem Finger auf denjenigen.
Abgesehen davon muss man gerade im Radsport trotzdem wie besessen trainieren, um erflolgreich zu sein.

n8t


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Finde ich gut


----------



## 5799stefan (18 Jan. 2015)

Selbst schuld, ist ja auch unfair gegenüber den anderen, wenn man einen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

was anderes hatte er auch nicht verdient


----------

